# Boliva Confradia Bolivar Cofradia Cigar Review - Great Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This has to be one of my favorite cigars that I have in my many cigar collection, it is full of flavor and richness. The burn is without flaw and f...

Read the full review here: Boliva Confradia Bolivar Cofradia Cigar Review - Great Cigar


----------

